# Keyboard Problems



## NBAstarRS

I have a weird Problem goin on with my key board. it was doing samething with my old keyboard so i thought it was the keyboard because it was old, so i went out and bought a new one, Logitech, but the problem is it still continued, when useing my computer for awhile my keyboard will all of a sudden start to screw up and spaz out, such as when u press a key the comp will make a beep noise and just type sumthing random like asdbask345d all kinds of diff keys and then it stops beeping you go to type again it beeps again n gose crazy and then it freezes up my comp, i cant type anymore or cant click anything and the cpu keeps a constant beep noise and you have to shut down the comp let it sit for a while then come back and you can use it for a while, it will seem fine in all of a sudden the same thing happens all over again, Please Help i have no clue what is going on and i cant use my computer very much because of it 

Thanks
Aim: NBAstarRS
Email: NBAstarRS@hotmail.com


----------



## earth_faerie

It might sound silly, but is your keyboard properly plugged in? If it isn't and the connection to the hardware tower is weak, it could be causing signals to computer programs to get mixed up and arrive late.


----------



## Jimbob1989

I think i'm right in saying that each key on the keyboard has a number assigned to it. That number is then sent to the pc and converted in characters. There is a file on your hardrive with the definitions I think, could that have been corrupted.

Jimbob


----------



## [tab]

Is it a PS/2 or USB keyboard?


----------



## Lorand

I had a similar problem and the solution to it still surprises me: the sevice guy changed the CPU-fan and the keyboard problem disappeared.
But after a while the computer crashed and it turned out that the motherboard was defective.
So I don't know what caused the keyboard error: the overheating CPU or the defective motherboard (or both).


----------



## Jimbob1989

I would be very suprised if that was the cause. Plus I would think you would see other problems if that was the case. At least you would notice that your case is getting hotter.

Jimbob


----------

